# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  This is why we have the death penalty

## kfrost06

http://cbs2.com/local/local_story_166141843.html

(CBS) RIVERSIDE, Calif. A 20-year-old man convicted of killing a 3-year-old Rubidoux boy was sentenced Friday to 25 years to life in state prison.

Richard Daniel Cox was convicted March 7 of first-degree murder and grievous assault on Michael "Mikey" Vallejo-Sieber, who died as a result of what prosecutors described as repeated torture.

Judge Robert Spitzer sentenced Cox just on the grievous assault conviction, which carried the same maximum sentence as the one for murder.

"I'm pleased the defendant received what he deserved for this horrible crime," ***uty District Attorney Stephen Gallon said. "The evidence showed he participated in the torture, the physical abuse and the murder of a 3-year-old boy."

Cox blamed the boy's death entirely on his then-friend and landlord, Alex Kermith Mendoza, 28, a rap artist who is facing capital murder charges in the same case.

According to trial testimony, Mendoza was dating Mikey's mother, Pam Sieber, in the summer of 2005 and babysitting on the nights when Sieber worked at a Riverside topless bar.

Testimony indicated Cox was renting a room in Mendoza's Rubidoux home.

Gallon said Mikey was left with Mendoza and Cox on at least six occasions, up to and including the day the child was hospitalized and placed on life support in August 2005.

During Cox's trial, Gallon portrayed the then-18-year-old as a willing participant in experiments on Mikey that included giving the child dog food and beer. According to Gallon, when Mendoza would punch, kick and torment the toddler, Cox was there in the house, either taking part or looking the other way.

An autopsy determined that before he died, Mikey suffered a lacerated liver and pancreas, hemorrhaged diaphragm and kidneys, fractured skull, broken ribs and burn marks on the genitals and anus.

Doctors testified that trauma to the toddler's rectum indicated he had been sodomized as well.

Cox's former defense attorney, John Aquilina, argued during trial that his client was an immature young man incapable of responding to the abuse he saw inflicted on Mikey.

Aquilina said Cox would often retreat and seek refuge in his bedroom when Mendoza beat the 3-year-old.

"Ricky was more afraid for himself than for Mikey," the attorney told jurors.

Trial testimony showed Cox initially told investigators that he and Mendoza stuck together and he was "there for Alex." But according to detectives, he began to change his story under questioning and admitted there was abuse in the home.

One sheriff's detective testified Cox would only admit to accidentally pushing the child and giving him dog food.

Mikey's mother pleaded guilty last year to child endangerment charges and is serving a six-year sentence.

----------


## kfrost06

This is a very horrible story and I know this guy did not get the death penalty but the other perp is facing the death sentence. Reading this garbage makes me feel sick to my stomach.

----------


## Deltsarehot8

> http://cbs2.com/local/local_story_166141843.html
> 
> (CBS) RIVERSIDE, Calif. A 20-year-old man convicted of killing a 3-year-old Rubidoux boy was sentenced Friday to 25 years to life in state prison.
> 
> Richard Daniel Cox was convicted March 7 of first-degree murder and grievous assault on Michael "Mikey" Vallejo-Sieber, who died as a result of what prosecutors described as repeated torture.
> 
> Judge Robert Spitzer sentenced Cox just on the grievous assault conviction, which carried the same maximum sentence as the one for murder.
> 
> "I'm pleased the defendant received what he deserved for this horrible crime," ***uty District Attorney Stephen Gallon said. "The evidence showed he participated in the torture, the physical abuse and the murder of a 3-year-old boy."
> ...



That's terrible!

----------


## Lavinco

I would like to personally cut these ****ers balls off and feed them to eachother.

What sick ****s!

DAMN!!! WTF is wrong with some people.

RIP little toddler bro! May you rest in the presence of God now.

----------


## givemethejuice

These type of stories make me when want to kill somebody and cry at the same time! I have 2 boys, a 22 month old and a 4 month old, and I could not imagine this type of shit being done to them! Burning a ****ing three year olds genitals. Come the **** on! How sick of an individual do you have to be to do this shit! I am going to have to punch on the bag after I get off work to relieve some tension

----------


## Mike Dura

There could be no just punishment for for such a horrific crime. Punishment by death, however, is not a good idea with so many innocent people wrongfully convicted. The system itself fails.

----------


## Obs

> There could be no just punishment for for such a horrific crime. Punishment by death, however, is not a good idea with so many innocent people wrongfully convicted. The system itself fails.


No judicial system could ever be perfect. If I am convicted of a crime I didn't commit and sentenced to death thats a bitch but at least 99,999 out of a hundred thousand other convictions were correct and the ****ers got what they deserved. I'm not tryin to piss you off that is just how I feel.
I think that the death penalty was created for much lighter situations. I would only condone the death penalty in a case with some serious evidence: dna, eyewitnesses, and unanimous vote; I think that would keep the collateral damage to a minimum. If this guy was convicted under these terms I say fry him slow!

----------


## Mike Dura

You're not pissing me off at all. When I read this story I was sickened too. Where did you read that 99% of the convictions were correct and how is that even provable? I don't think it's possible to prove what percentage are false positives or false negatives but I do know when you get common citezens together and instruct them to be "impartial" to the evidence - that's a tall order. On the other hand, getting trained professionals to be the decision makers is costly and impractical. It's a question that has no easy answer. 





> No judicial system could ever be perfect. If I am convicted of a crime I didn't commit and sentenced to death thats a bitch but at least 99,999 out of a hundred thousand other convictions were correct and the ****ers got what they deserved. I'm not tryin to piss you off that is just how I feel.
> I think that the death penalty was created for much lighter situations. I would only condone the death penalty in a case with some serious evidence: dna, eyewitnesses, and unanimous vote; I think that would keep the collateral damage to a minimum. If this guy was convicted under these terms I say fry him slow!

----------


## nalbano34

I believe in these types of cases the death penalty is just. I just had a friend at work have his niece and nephew murdered last month. They were walking home from the store and 2 20-something year old guys stopped them both...raped and then murdered them. They were only 6 (the girl) and 11(the boy) I believe. We live in a horrible society with real animals out there. It makes me want to cry when I think about the viciousness of some people that walk among us.....truly disturbing.

----------


## mcpeepants

the death penalty is not going to bring that boy back to life and it cheapens life. on one hand your saying don't kill other people but then your saying its alright to kill when the government does.

----------


## BgMc31

Trust me, these cats will get theirs in prison! Even criminals look down on violence against children. Chances are these cats will end up dead by some horrific means in prison.

----------


## The Wolfman

Seriously.. 
That has too be one of the most horrific stories i've read - i feel so sorry for the kid, Im lost for words, im so disguisted.
It brought tears to my eyes, aswell as it furiated me. 

RIP... damn im almost crying!

----------

